# Old school Army BRM video



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 5, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_PFd9YpRzk&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFDNNV83M6Q&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTDxVcusrVM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 6, 2009)

Amusing vids, bro. The instructor (Pt 3) sounds gay.  But the basic slingwrap, elbow way up offhand and other stuff was still taught the same way for M-14. Once the 16s became standard the doctrine (in the Marines) started to evolve.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 7, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Amusing vids, bro. The instructor (Pt 3) sounds gay.  But the basic slingwrap, elbow way up offhand and other stuff was still taught the same way for M-14. Once the 16s became standard the doctrine (in the Marines) started to evolve.



I still like the old school training.  Gotta remember, I'm that damn old. :uhh::doh:


----------

